# Oud Taqsim (Improvisation) with Ancient Era Persia Library



## ysnyvz (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi everybody. Oud is one of my favourite instruments and Eduardo Tarilonte made a great job sampling it. So I tried to push its limits to compose a taqsim with it. Having multiple articulations with real vibrato and finger noises adds realism. Hope you like it.


----------



## nathantboler (Nov 2, 2018)

I like it - very unique sound.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 3, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> I like it - very unique sound.


Thanks. Glad you like it.


nawzadhaji said:


> Sound nice . But wrong scale , like My English writing...


Thanks. It's octatonic scale. I'm not sure why you think it's wrong.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 3, 2018)

Loving it and isn't this library just amazing? Great job Yasin!


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 3, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Loving it and isn't this library just amazing? Great job Yasin!


Thanks Jaap. It is amazing. I used it in a lot of tracks. It inspires me to make music which doesn't happen with most of sample libraries.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 3, 2018)

ysnyvz said:


> Thanks Jaap. It is amazing. I used it in a lot of tracks. It inspires me to make music which doesn't happen with most of sample libraries.



100% agree and I have that with most of his libraries.


----------



## awaey (Nov 3, 2018)

ysnyvz said:


> Thanks. Glad you like it.
> 
> Thanks. It's octatonic scale. I'm not sure why you think it's wrong.


 Sorry I don't mean anything You made Great job, look like you play {hijaz or Nahwnd} in my ear...


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 3, 2018)

Jaap said:


> 100% agree and I have that with most of his libraries.


I will try to buy Forest Kingdom or Celtic Era on Black Friday. Do you have them?


nawzadhaji said:


> Sorry I don't mean anything You made Great job, look like you play {hijaz or Nahwnd} in my ear...


Understood. I didn't use any maqam for this one. Thanks again.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 3, 2018)

ysnyvz said:


> I will try to buy Forest Kingdom or Celtic Era on Black Friday. Do you have them?



I have both the Forest Kingdom 1 and 2 and enjoying them, but did not yet purchase Celtic Era and will likely as well on Black Friday.
I do have also Medieval Era 1 and 2 (2 is enough as it is an update from 2 and contains everything from 1 as well) and those are on the same level as Ancient Persia Era! I prefer them above Forest Kingdom (and the other one Epic World). Also Vocal Codex is worth looking into in my opinion.


----------



## DerGeist (Nov 3, 2018)

This is really nice. I'm a recent Oud convert.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 3, 2018)

Jaap said:


> I have both the Forest Kingdom 1 and 2 and enjoying them, but did not yet purchase Celtic Era and will likely as well on Black Friday.
> I do have also Medieval Era 1 and 2 (2 is enough as it is an update from 2 and contains everything from 1 as well) and those are on the same level as Ancient Persia Era! I prefer them above Forest Kingdom (and the other one Epic World). Also Vocal Codex is worth looking into in my opinion.


Thanks. I think I'll go for Celtic Era. Hopefully it gets some discount. Too many libraries too little budget.


DerGeist said:


> This is really nice. I'm a recent Oud convert.


Thanks for listening. It's a beautiful instrument, father of lute and grandfather of guitar.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 25, 2018)

A new instrument to love... great piece and vibe.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 29, 2018)

LamaRose said:


> A new instrument to love... great piece and vibe.


Thank you.


----------



## Batrawi (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks for this @ysnyvz 

Sounds very good...I wonder if it's as good as the plectra oud....

I'm actually considering this library just for the percussion! I know they aren't so many but to my ears they sound incredible and could be the best middle eastern percussions in the market


----------



## ysnyvz (Mar 22, 2019)

Batrawi said:


> Thanks for this @ysnyvz
> 
> Sounds very good...I wonder if it's as good as the plectra oud....
> 
> I'm actually considering this library just for the percussion! I know they aren't so many but to my ears they sound incredible and could be the best middle eastern percussions in the market


Thanks. I think this library has the best oud in the market. Percussions are also pretty good, but Evolution Series WP2 is the best for me especially for darbuka and daf (unfortunately it doesn't have bendir).


----------

